# Otoacoustic emissions test



## HBULLOCK (Dec 15, 2009)

We just got this machine for our office.  I was told to bill for both the PC and the TC.  Would we bill 92587 and 92587-TC in that case???  Just wanted to be sure. Thanks


----------



## sbiegler (Dec 17, 2009)

We own the OAE equipment at our office and we only bill the 92587, no modifiers; I think that you would only bill the -TC if you were operating the eqipment only vs. if you owned the equipment AND were reading the tests at your office.


----------



## eroland (Jan 11, 2010)

My office also has the OAE equipment and we also just bill 92587-with no modifiers.  Hope this helps!


----------



## rmooney1114 (May 30, 2014)

I have a question regarding this. Our office owns and read the report for 92587 but Medicaid will not pay unless we provide a TC or 26 modifier. Confused on which on to put?


----------

